
Meatspace Chat - kid_icarus
http://chat.meatspac.es
======
edna_piranha
Video about the demo at RealTimeConf here
[https://vimeo.com/77376238](https://vimeo.com/77376238)

------
ninetax
This is the craziest thing I have seen all week!

Short clips of people looking utterly bewildered flying by while a GIF of what
I can only assume is the creator trying to explain the features of the site by
pointing. All mixed in with large cubes of meat!

~~~
ninetax
For the record I love it, great job!

~~~
erikig
As do I, I'm a sucker for all web cauldrons of weirdness, case in point:
[http://artichoke.meatspac.es/post/126](http://artichoke.meatspac.es/post/126)

Also, I'm not sure what these are:
[http://carne.meatspac.es/](http://carne.meatspac.es/)
[http://artichoke.meatspac.es/](http://artichoke.meatspac.es/)

------
PhasmaFelis
Some folks always grump about how social media is just an endless, random
stream of strobing images and gibberish, but I never expected it to be
_literally_ true.

------
dzuc
Meatspaces is right. Hello, white males.

------
tslocum
No flood protection whatsoever is making this even more useless than it was
previously.

------
jcomis
goatse'd less than 10 seconds in. Sounds about right.

~~~
moot
All great web services are measured in their initial "time til dicks" — or
TTD.*

*Dicks can be substituted for Goatse.

------
ladon86
Thank you everyone who just joined in my side-to-side game :)

~~~
kid_icarus
yeah side to side was fun, I also enjoyed spins

------
ErikAugust
Would be amazing if you broke it down into channels/niches/rooms/categories.

------
sixQuarks
Cool concept. I can see this becoming a better way to browse and find random
video chat partners. Especially as a girl, you don't want to be going through
a bunch of dick videos on chat roulette. This quickly summarizes who's
available and whether they look like someone you would want to chat with.

------
olsonsd
What?

------
fwenzel
I made a Firefox add-on that automatically scrapes the GIFs on Meatspace as
they come in:

[https://github.com/fwenzel/refrigerateur](https://github.com/fwenzel/refrigerateur)

(Early version! Feedback and contributions welcome!)

------
jff
Doesn't scroll very well.

~~~
irollboozers
seems the posts self destruct after 10 minutes?

------
jmcgough
I like how many of the comments are people trying to find xss vulns

------
Oculus
Wow this had me laughing quite a bit, I love this community <3

------
wschorn
RATE LIMITING PLEASE

~~~
grumps
Fully agree.... someone was being a total troll on there. w0mp.

------
ratsimihah
Can't get the delay right with the shot. There should be a counter that's like
"3 2 1 SHOOOTING"

------
kybernetyk
I had to force quit my browser. I guess my old Core 2 Duo isn't up to chats
anymore ...

------
Pxtl
Funny how you can see all the xss attack attempts.

Also, I wonder why some people get a gif.

~~~
munchor
Because we hit "Allow" when it asks you for webcam.

------
irollboozers
This is awesome, but my camera isn't working?

------
nivals
Annnnd spammers ruining it already...

------
yeukhon
I was that asian boy. #mozilla ftw

------
yeukhon
if this were a hackathon project at hackmit, you probably would be #1. lol

------
llamataboot
Had a lot of fun! Thanks!

------
kaeawc
Wow... pretty damn neat

------
fascinated
someone strlen() that pi numbers guy:/

~~~
pertsix
nothing more fun than testing string buffers with pi to a million digits

------
oddshocks
Awesome.

------
kid_icarus
Such fun!

